# Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?



## SteveF (4. Mai 2013)

Hi zusammen, 

habe seit April meinen Schein und bereits eine 2,10 Angel mit 5-15gramm WG und eine mit 2,40 mit 15-50 gramm WG. 

Da ich langsam auch mal den ein oder anderen schweren Gufi werfen will, suche ich nun eine Angel mit 50-100 gramm WG. 

Nach einiger Recherche habe ich mich dazu entschieden eine Sportex Black Pearl mit 60 gramm WG zu kaufen. Lt. einiger Nutzer ist sie eher härter und Köder mit 70-90 gramm sollen kein Problem sein. 

Bei der Rute bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Folgende stehen zur Auswahl:

Shimano Exage 4000
Ryobi Applause 4000
Red Arc 4000

Bei der Shimano gibt es welche die mit FC und welche die mit RC enden. Kann mir einer sagen was der Unterschiede ist? Preislich gibt es keinen und selbst finde ich leider nichts darüber. 

Favorit ist eigentlich die Red Arc, allerdings ist die rot und auch wenn man beim angeln nicht auf die Farbe schaun sollte, sieht das doch etwas doof aus wenn die Rute gelb/schwarz ist und die Rolle rot. 

Sind die Rollen generell für mein Vorhaben ok oder gar zu klein? Meine 240 Rute hat auch eine 4000 Rolle drauf. 

Nun ja, könnt ihr mir vielleicht eure Erfahrungen für oben genannte Sachen nennen damit die Entscheidung leichter fällt?

Achso, und in Sachen Schnüre bin ich ganz aufgeschmissen. 
Welche Geflochtene soll ich verwenden?

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

FC steht für Frontbremse, RC für Heckbremse. Unabhängig davon, die Exage ist 'ne Plasterolle, ich würde zur Ryobi tendieren. 4000er Größe ist völlig ausreichend.


----------



## lsski (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

Ich Fische Die Black Stream 60g mit einer Red Arc 3000 mit 0,12 Gepflochtener auf Hecht und kann nach 3 Jahren nicht meckern.
Eine Ryobi hätte ich auch gerne mal....die könte mich ver Zauber n...|rolleyes.

Die Rute ist echt die Macht, ich habe Sie auch in 20g für Barsch und Zander.


----------



## Bodensee89 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

nimm die ryobi.

die hat das bessere getriebe im vergleich zur red arc. 


baugleich zur applause wäre noch die black arc....nur da fehlt z.b. die klappkurbel.


----------



## SteveF (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> FC steht für Frontbremse, RC für Heckbremse


 
Ok, da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können |supergri


@Isski: Kannst du mal ein Bild von deiner Rute mit Rolle machen? Sieht das nicht doof aus? mit dem rot?

@ Bodensee89:

Das mit der Klappkurbel ist mir nicht so wichtig, von daher wäre die black arc evtl. sogar die Schönste :k

Für die Rute wäre dann die 840 passen bzw. gleich der 4000 shimano?
Hm oder die 845?

Habt ihr noch Ideen für Schnüre?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

Ich werfe mal noch die Sorön SX40 in die Runde.
Hat mich für den Preis vollkommen überzeugt, wird nur immer schwieriger welche zu nem guetn Preis zu bekommen.
Alubody, geschraubte Kurbel, Ersatzspule aus Alu, Neoprenrollentasche .... 

Schnur die üblichen Verdächtigen, je nach Budget. Power Pro Slick 8, Tufline XP, Stroft ....


----------



## Nanninga (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

*Ich habe beide Rollen, die Ryobi und die Red Arc in gleicher Größe, beide Rollen sind gut, für geflochtene Schnur find ich die Ryobi besser, sie verlegt die Schnur optimal und hat auch das bessere Getriebe.#6 Ich nutze sie an einer Shimano Speedmaster 50-100g.

Als Schnur nehme ich die Gigafish Powerline gelb, die ist super und nicht zu teuer.

Nanninga#h
*


----------



## lsski (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

Foto habe ich nicht nur Video in full HD........
Ich gehe ans Ufer und nicht auf dem Laufsteg angeln.

Bei mir ist die Nanofiele Schnur auf der Barsch Angel weil sie einfach weitere Würfe zuläst und ich gute Knoten kenne und behersche die halten. 
Was andere für Probleme damit haben ist klar --weil sie halt so dünn und filigran ist man muss halt schon damit Fischen können.
Einen Feler und sie reißt.
Ich muß auch jeden Knoten testen. und tu das auch!


----------



## SteveF (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

Schon klar, aber wenn ich davon immer Augenkrebs bekomme, ist das dann doch auch nichts |rolleyes

Die ryobi ecusima ROlle gibts im übrigen auch in gelb, grün oder sogar lila :g

Die Entscheidung ist jetzt gefallen, ich werde die ryobi nehmen. 

Gruß


----------



## Stoney0066 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

Nimm doch statt der Red die Black Arc. Kostet nicht wirklich mehr, ist schwarz und die definitiv bessere Rolle!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*



SteveF schrieb:


> Die ryobi ecusima ROlle gibts im übrigen auch in gelb, grün oder sogar lila :g
> 
> Die Entscheidung ist jetzt gefallen, ich werde die ryobi nehmen.
> 
> Gruß



Ähm, oben solls noch ne Applause werden und jetzt biste bei der Ecusima gelandet?
Und seit wann soll es die in verschiedenen Farben geben? (OK, habs gerade gesehen, neues Modell mit geschraubter Kurbel).

Für den Preis ne sehr gute Rolle (fische auch ein paar), aber zum langfristigen Spinnen in der Gewichtsklasse hätte ich die nicht genommen. 
Passt auch irgendwie nicht zusammen, ne Sportex Rute und dann ne Rolle aus dem untersten Segment?
Ne brauchbare Ganzmetallrolle wie die Sorön oder Arc kostet auch nicht viel mehr.


----------



## daci7 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ähm, oben solls noch ne Applause werden und jetzt biste bei der Ecusima gelandet?
> Und seit wann soll es die in verschiedenen Farben geben? (OK, habs gerade gesehen, neues Modell mit geschraubter Kurbel).
> 
> Für den Preis ne sehr gute Rolle (fische auch ein paar), aber zum langfristigen Spinnen in der Gewichtsklasse hätte ich die nicht genommen.
> ...



Oder eben 'ne Sargus.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

... oder Slammer ..... oder ..... gibt da so einige die ich vorziehen würde, auch im unteren Preisbereich. Auch die FinNor die mir Asphaltmonster empfohlen hat, gefällt mir recht gut.


----------



## SteveF (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ähm, oben solls noch ne Applause werden und jetzt biste bei der Ecusima gelandet?
> Und seit wann soll es die in verschiedenen Farben geben? (OK, habs gerade gesehen, neues Modell mit geschraubter Kurbel).


 
Ich habe die ecusima nur zwecks der Farbe genannt. Es ist ja um die Farbe gegangen und deswegen habe ich das geschrieben. 

Für die Sportex werde ich mir die applause holen. Oder doch die black arc, hm ich weis es doch auch nicht |supergri

Grúß


----------



## SteveF (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

Jetzt ist mir die Daiwa exceler Z noch aufgefallen.
Wie findet ihr die bzw wer hat die im Einsatz?
Finde die 4000er recht interessant.

Gruß


----------



## BronkoderBär (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

Ryobi Applause, beste Rolle in dem Preissegment.
Falls die Klappkurbel nach längerem Gebrauch Faxn macht bestellst du einfach eine bei einem Sprohändler, alle Kurbeln der 3000/4000er Größe passen unter Ryobi und Spro-Rollen.
Ryobis sind besser gefettet.
Ich rate generell zu Ryobi, was Spro alleine mit manchen Chargen der Red Arc verbrochen hat#d


----------



## Baitcasterfreak (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

Hallöchen zusammen, #h

was hällst du denn von einer caldia für 250 euronen oder daiwa lexa für 100 euronen oder wenn es billig und gut sein darf eine cormoran bull feighter für 50 euronen.
oder quantum smoke oder exo oder für billig geld ne quantum trance
schnur: daiwa tournament 8  braid oder ner shinobi braid
oder ner crocast von cormoran

gruß niklas


----------



## Baitcasterfreak (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*



SteveF schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mir die Daiwa exceler Z noch aufgefallen.
> Wie findet ihr die bzw wer hat die im Einsatz?
> Finde die 4000er recht interessant.
> 
> Gruß


 
hab seit märz das neue modell der exceler z im einsatz obwohl ich sagen muss das daiwa in dieser preisklasse noch besser ausgestattete rollen hat: daiwa caldia air rotor, mag sealed, zaion... ( ich bin sehr zufriden mit der caldia)
die theory is auch ne geile rolle (bald gehört ein schmuckstück mir:l

gruß niklas


----------



## SteveF (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

Irgendwie komm ich bei so vielen Rollen nicht weiter =)

Die daiwa infinity q zaion 3000 ist zu klein für mein 100 Gramm Gufis oder?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*



SteveF schrieb:


> *Irgendwie komm ich bei so vielen Ruten nicht weiter =)*
> 
> Die* daiwa infinity q zaion 3000* ist zu klein für mein 100 Gramm Gufis oder?
> 
> ...


 

Bei mir liest sich das eher nach Rollen.|kopfkrat
Und die Daten der Rollen lassen sich leicht recherchieren.:m


----------



## SteveF (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

Ups, hab ich da wohl verschrieben, ist aber schon abgeändert |supergri

Ganz verstehe ich das nicht mit den Rollen. Wo steht geschrieben wieviel sie packt, wenn z. B. ein großer Hecht dran ist und wie finde ich heraus ob Gufis mit 100 Gramm problemlos eingezogen werden können? 
Da wir jetzt die ganze Zeit von einer 4000 gesprochen haben, dachte ich 3000 sind zu klein.


----------



## Ein_Angler (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

Eine 4000er Shimanski hat eine ähnliche grösse wie eine 3000er Daiwa. Ich habe selber einen 3000er Daiwa Caldia und damit werfe ich Köder bis 120g ohne grössere Probleme. Probleme habe ich höchstens mit meiner Rute, ich würde gerne noch weiter werfen können, aber dafür bräuchte ich dann schon eine Antares Monster oder die Terminator Big Bait Spin.


----------



## Demigod (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

Ich würde dir zur Ryobi raten mit Spiderwire Stealth code Red. Klasse Kombi. Die spiderwire bleicht nicht so stark aus wie viele andere, krisselt kaum und knotensalat gibts auch so gut wie nie.
Besitze ich nicht selbst, aber ein Kollege für GuFi's, Wobbler und Köfi-systeme. Hätte ich meine Screamin-Jerk mit Abu Ambassadeur nicht geschenkt bekommen, hätte ich mir die Daiwa Sweepfire + oben genannter Kombi geholt.


----------



## Matu1986 (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

Also ich versuche es mal, wenn völliger Blödsinn rauskommt sagt es mir.
1. Nimm eine Rolle mit nem vernünftigen Getriebe. Du hast vor wirklich hohe Gewichte zu werfen. Und wenn das Getriebe am Ende Schrott ist nützt dir die Farbe der Verpackung (Rolle) herzlich wenig. Außer das der Kernschrott am Ende ne schöne Farbe hat...
2. Größe der Rolle: Ist Abhängig von vielen Faktoren. Hast du vor sie im Laden zu holen.geh ins Geschäft und mach die Rolle an die Rute du wirst merken welche passt. Du musst damit viele Stunden fischen und wenn sich das Sch.... anfühlt macht es auf dauer keinen Spaß und du bekommst nen langen Arm. Die Kombination (Rute und Rolle) muss nicht zwangsläufig die leichteste sein. Ne vernünftig Ausbalancierte Kombo ist um einiges Besser selbst wenn es am Ende 100gr mehr sind.
3. Schnur: Da streiten sich die Geister. Je nach Geldbeutel würde ich sagen! Natürlich gibt es Unterschiede bei den Schnüren und da gilt in der Regel je teurer je Besser. Nur ist die Frage ob man diese Hohe Qualität brauch. Es gibt von Stroft so ne Mega Schnur. Ich glaube 120 € pro 100 Meter. Habe die mal auf ner Messe in der Hand gehabt und ich muss sagen genial aber für den Preis einfach nicht bezahlbar. 
Und als weiteren Tipp man sollte mehr Geld in die Rolle investieren als in die Rute. Da fährt man am Ende besser. Für Verbesserung bin ich natürlich dankbar...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*



Demigod schrieb:


> Ich würde dir zur Ryobi raten mit Spiderwire Stealth code Red. Klasse Kombi. Die spiderwire bleicht nicht so stark aus wie viele andere, krisselt kaum und knotensalat gibts auch so gut wie nie.
> *Besitze ich nicht selbst, aber ein Kollege*.......



Das sind doch immer die besten Tipps. Ich kenne jemand der einen kennt und der sagt das ist gut |uhoh:
Allein die Code Red .... aber da scheiden sich auch die Geister, ich würde sie nicht nehmen.

Ach ja, Rolle, die FinNor Spinfisher gefällt mir bisher auch recht gut und ist definitiv was robustes. Dafür sieht die Schnurverlegung optisch nicht so toll aus, aber wen störts. Halten muss das Ding.


----------



## LeeSin (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

ich hab mir ne Quantum Exo 3000er Rolle zugelegt und bin überaus zufrieden. Würde ich mir nochmal kaufen. Die hält scho was aus und ist von den Materialien her Top, kaum Plastik dran! Nur die Schnurverlegung könnte besser sein.


----------



## Kaka (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Allein die Code Red .... aber da scheiden sich auch die Geister, ich würde sie nicht nehmen.



Ich habe die Code Red als 17er drauf. Bisher überhaupt keine Probleme und sehr zufrieden!


----------



## SteveF (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von dieser Angel und Rolle?*

Danke für Eure Hilfe, ich habe mich jetzt für die Daiwa Infinity Q Zaion 3000 entschieden. Hoffe ich habe mich richtig entschieden. Werde euch falls gewünscht auf dem Laufenden halten =)

Gruß
Stefan


----------

